# Pheasant areas



## waterchicken (Oct 16, 2002)

I'll be waterfowling in the Devils Lake area (Maddock) next week and am wondering if it pays to bring the dogs for upland game. How far south would we need to travel to have decent pheasant populations?

Thanks for any feedback.

Greg


----------



## pmayer (Oct 14, 2002)

WaterChicken-
You are the man with the rocking nickname!!!! In general, anything south of I 94 is considered "prime" pheasant hunting. With that said, however, there are obviously birds north of the Interstate, too. The area that you are heading to for waterfowl is quite a ways north; based on my experience around Maddock, you won't find many birds. I have had luck around that Carrington and Harvey area, which isn't too far south of where you'll be. If you can swing down to that area (or even farther south), I'd for sure bring the bowser with. Shoot Em Up, WaterChicken!

The MN Madman

P.S. How is the bird hunting around Hutch this year? I read that the counts are supposedly up, but a friend of mine near Willmar has had terrible luck so far......


----------



## waterchicken (Oct 16, 2002)

pmayer -

I'd say pretty good bird numbers around home. I've only hunted twice, and only about 2 hours each time, since the opener. We had 3 birds one day and 1 the second day in a group of 3 guys. We usually leave our private land alone until after Nov. 1 and hit 'em hard when the snow flies so my best hunting is ahead. Also alot of the corn will be coming out in the next 2 weeks so that will help.

Thanks for the info and good hunting.

G


----------

